# Western PA weather 07-08 winter



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Contacted the local weather station today and they did not get back to me yet. Was wondering does anyone know the winter weather forcast for southerwestern PA yet? Almanac says we are in a snow belt all winter long. Anyone down my way hear anything yet?

Believe it or not, the local station was correct last year!


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Hopefully the Almanac is right. Its 83* out right now, hope the whole winter isn't unseasonable like this.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

im a little worried about this heat........ still thinkin about buying a back hoe but again this heat is making me sweat over it


----------

